# Rep. Sensenbrenner Introduces the ATF Elimination Act



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump and GOP hitting the ground running folks......



> WASHINGTON, D.C. - Today, Congressman Jim Sensenbrenner reintroduced the ATF Elimination Act, legislation that would dissolve the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) and merge its exclusive duties into existing federal agencies.


Rep. Sensenbrenner Introduces the ATF Elimination Act - Congressman Jim Sensenbrenner


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope this get traction and moves forward, I never could figure out exactly what their job is other then to be a pain in the a--.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How did that go. Alcohol, tobacco and firearms. Should be a local convince store. Not a government agency. They sure don't do much.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Always felt that DHS, ATF and DEA could be disbanded and mission critical/special skills personnel absorbed into the FBI/CIA and the rest sent packing

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just go down the list ATF, EPA, OSHA, IRS etc. Balance the budget and get rid of the regulations and heavy hand of the liberal government around the throat of America. YOU ALL FIRED.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2016)

When 17 different agencies show up for the cameras to pat each other on the back and crow about what a great job they did responding to the most recent "event", I always wonder why there are 17 to start with.
There are probably 17 more that were not there because they only respond to attacks with slingshots involved.
Each agency has a director with 12 assistants, hundreds of assistant assistants, thousands of employees, offices in every state-all with windows, expensive furniture, and on and on.
Ten percent of them meet twice a week- in the morning- and then order in lunch on the taxpayers dime. Take the rest of the day off...like the other ninety percent that didn't bother to show up for the meeting!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

combine some of their responsibilities - with perhaps the FBI - like the explosives side of things - most likely all kinds of cross-over & tangent responsibilities that exist already ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Now the ATFE will stop confiscating Air Soft toys!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess no one will be trying to sell me a M203 out of a cooler in the parking lot of the next gun show that comes to Ohio if this passes...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> Now the ATFE will stop confiscating Air Soft toys!


Ok, but the FBI will start. I don't see this as a bad thing and in fact I'm all for the change, but the reality is the agents will become FBI agents and they will do the same thing under the FBI banner.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Guess no one will be trying to sell me a M203 out of a cooler in the parking lot of the next gun show that comes to Ohio if this passes...
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 You are not far off from real events with that....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

So can we say by-by to stupid 922r?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I know an ATF agent for a short man his ego is off the charts always letting everyone around him he's got a gun, major douche nozzle.
There is so much bureaucratic redundant BS in the Federal Gubmint, hopefully Trump will cut this cancer on the taxpayers out and it never re-manifests itself again!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eliminate the BATF


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This has been the problem for years. The A and T part of the ATF has had nothing to do. It was about collecting taxes on A and T . In the modern age it just has not been a big issue. So to have a reason to even stay around they went after fire arms. Shut them down now and delete the back round checks that are tired to the weapons that they were never allowed to keep but did.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few years back Milwaukee WI. ATF. set up a store front in a bad part of town. They let it be known they were buying stolen anything and paying top prices. They sold and put guns on the streets of Milwaukee along with a lot of other stolen items. Buy the time it was shut down they had lost ,misplaced every single weapon. Lost a full auto AR and an agents personal weapon. All of the items they had acquired were stolen. Not one person was ever charged with a crime.
ATF years back would be at Gun shows pretending to be vendors. They often tried to trick buyers into requesting or buying illegal items. Banned trigger parts for AR parts to convert a 203 style flare launcher into a real 203 ect. They would try and convince you there was a loop hole ect. They would also walk around with banned weapons and try to get someone to offer to buy it. Many got caught up in that one not knowing it was a banned weapon.
I found myself being lead down a road that would have got me jailed. Simple conversation about fake 203 flare launchers. I had said they were a joke. The person little at a time eased into how it could be made into some thing serious . As time went on he showed me a part here and there hinting how they could be used. In the end he was trying to sell me on it. I listen with interest. Went to get some cash. Not really went to local LEO and reported him it was nasty at first he was pissed he was an ATF.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting possibility....



> ATF on the Chopping Block Again, So Brace for Waco 2 - The Patrick Henry Society


ATF on the Chopping Block Again, So Brace for Waco 2 - The Patrick Henry Society


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have voted for Rep. Sensenbrenner every time. A few time I had to go to him with Soldiers issues that were not being taken care of. Every time he stepped up. Every time he made the right thing happen. 
I think his view on this is more the agency is a waste as a stand alone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> When 17 different agencies show up for the cameras to pat each other on the back and crow about what a great job they did responding to the most recent "event", I always wonder why there are 17 to start with.
> There are probably 17 more that were not there because they only respond to attacks with slingshots involved.
> Each agency has a director with 12 assistants, hundreds of assistant assistants, thousands of employees, offices in every state-all with windows, expensive furniture, and on and on.
> Ten percent of them meet twice a week- in the morning- and then order in lunch on the taxpayers dime. Take the rest of the day off...like the other ninety percent that didn't bother to show up for the meeting!


You...
I like you.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Camel923 I can't stop laughing thanks man


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Interesting possibility....
> 
> ATF on the Chopping Block Again, So Brace for Waco 2 - The Patrick Henry Society


After Waco and Ruby Ridge I totally lost all respect for the agency and the FBI is just as bad after last year. During the 90's when I was active duty I was very outspoken about the agencies and my pro opinion towards Militia. One of the guys in my platoon was pro ATF because he had a relative that worked for the agency. I don't remember exactly what I said to him but it was something about supporting baby killers. After that conversation he wouldn't comment any more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

EPA, Army Corp of Eng, DNR state, ASC all argued over who got to hang me. In the end they never did figure it out I won. It was funny watching them fight. It was their fighting that gave us information they were hiding that allowed us to win.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I just emailed this to my congressman.

This message is for Mr. Moolenaar not an aid.

Mr. Moolenaar,
I am writing in regards to Congressman Jim Sensenbrenner reintroduction of the ATF Elimination Act, legislation that would dissolve the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) and merge its exclusive duties into existing federal agencies.

During the 90's I was active duty Army. The Ruby Ridge incident August 21 1992 and the Waco siege February 28 1993 made me ashamed to be a servant of the tax paying people of this country and I lost all respect for the ATF and most of my respect for the FBI. This last 2016 years handling of Hillary Clinton made me loose the rest of my respect for the FBI. When I had my secret security clearance if I would have done what this women did I would still be sitting in prison. 

Agencies and public servants must be held to a higher standard and held accountable, federal and state emplyees. As a tax payer I am expecting and respectfully demanding that you support this ATF Elimination Act. If your on the fence, may I remind you of another scandal “Operation Fast and Furious”. How many Mexicans lost their lives because of these ATF firearms?

As a sidebar, I am also asking you to consider and support legislation that will reform the criminal justice system. I am pro law enforcement but bad needs to be punished and not protected either by unions or administration. 

Police brutality needs to be punished. Look at the last year or two. Shooting someone unarmed or even armed (like a knife) but could be dealt with safely with police numbers, de esculation skills with tasers and teargas is a crime and should be punished. I don't know if some agencies need to provide more de esculation and reaction training or if it is just bad cops that are caught with modern electronics but there are story's of these photographer/videographers being harassed/punished by police officers.

The same with corrections, As a previous correction officer in Georgia and in Michigan I have seen 
some dirty stuff go down.

What we need are consequences both for physical actions and for lying on paperwork and in the courtroom. Mandatory sentences so that prosecutors have to charge and cannot plea bargained away and make it a crime for co workers or supervisors to ignore the actions. If we do not nip this in the bud then who will be next? Were not entering, we are in a Police State. Just look at the Patriot act or Obamas 2011 and 2013 National Defense Authorization Act. Locking up Americans without a trial or being charged with a crime. What a joke.

Sorry about the rant but you can tell I am passionate about this subject. As someone that is sworn to protect our constituions and its citizens, I care very deeply about these issues.

Thank you,


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Anybody else contact their elected federal officials and request/demand that they support the ATF Elimination Act? The only valid excuse is you don't know how and here is your information: https://www.usa.gov/elected-officials/


----------

